# where can I ask general language questions?



## rossdon

Hi,

this is my first post and don't know where to post this.

I want to ask if I should learn French or Spanish as a second language and discuss pros and cons.  Or even German or some other language.


----------



## Orlin

The only forum in which such not purely linguistic questions can be asked is the _Culture_ _Café_, but this forum, unfortunately, is visible and accessible only to *senior members *(i. e. members having *100+ posts*) who have been registrated on WRF *at least 6 months*. When you meet these requirements, you'll be able to ask such a question on the Café.


----------



## rossdon

Seriously??  Well, that sucks big time.  It's hard for me to contribute to other threads seeing how I am not learning any particular language right now.  That question was really my way of getting started.  Thanks anyways.

p.s. do you know of any other forum where I can ask this kind of question?


----------



## JamesM

For such a general question you might try ask.com or something similar.


----------



## Alxmrphi

rossdon said:


> Seriously??  Well, that sucks big time.  It's hard for me to contribute to other threads seeing how I am not learning any particular language right now.  That question was really my way of getting started.  Thanks anyways.
> 
> p.s. do you know of any other forum where I can ask this kind of question?


Don't worry, this really baffles some long-term users, too (i.e. me).


----------



## Orlin

Everybody can contribute to a thread - even if (s)he speaks only his/her native language or is not actively learning any language at the moment. To have the necessary knowledge to answer the question of the thread is the only thing needed.


----------



## stella_maris_74

rossdon said:


> Seriously??  Well, that sucks big time.  It's hard for me to contribute to other threads seeing how I am not learning any particular language right now.  That question was really my way of getting started.  Thanks anyways.
> 
> p.s. do you know of any other forum where I can ask this kind of question?



Well, by browsing _this _forum (the whole WRF) and attempting to answer other people's threads when you think you can be of help, starting with those in your native language, you might actually get in contact with the languages you're considering to start learning, and that might help you decide which one(s) interest(s) you more


----------



## zyzzy

It never occurred to anyone to have a general language forum in a place like this? Really?


----------



## Orlin

The Culture Café serves as such a forum, but it isn't accessible to all foreros.


----------



## Cagey

Here are two existing threads on specific aspects of learning a language. I realize that these are not exactly what you have in mind, but they may interest you: 
Economic value of learning a language ?
Hardest language to pronounce?


----------



## Mate

rossdon said:


> p.s. do you know of any other forum where I can ask this kind of question?


Dear rossdon, 

As Cagey just pointed out, you can browse the "Cultural Discussions" forum. I found dozens of threads just by typing the keyword "learning" in the "advanced search". You might find some of those useful. 
That forum was closed years ago, but when you'll reach 30 posts to your name you'll be able to participate there. No new threads allowed, though. Sorry. 

Cultural Discussions > Search Forum > Advanced Search > Search Single Content Type > Search for Posts 		 	> Keyword(s) > learning > Search Titles Only

Good luck! 



zyzzy said:


> It never occurred to anyone to have a general language forum in a place like this? Really?


Well, it indeed occurred to us, and not just once but twice. 

This forum has civility as one of its higher values. Therefore, and in the light of past experiences, we decided to keep the only "absolutely free and general" forum (the Culture Café) from members with less experience.


----------

